# Special Agent Samuel Hicks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Special Agent Samuel Hicks 
*United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Wednesday, November 19, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, November 19, 2008
*Incident Location:* Pennsylvania
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Special Agent Samuel Hicks was shot and killed while serving a narcotics search warrant at a home in Indiana Township, Pennsylvania.

Agent Hicks had served with the FBI for 18 months and had previously served with the Baltimore, Maryland, Police Department. He is survived by his wife and 3-year-old son.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation
J. Edgar Hoover Building
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20535

Phone: (202) 324-3000

_*Please contact the United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

